# WIP Dwarf Army



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=43010
Some pics of what I have done so far, I'll be updating this regularly as I get more painted as for right now I have a few more pics to add, a dwarf daemon slayer and pics of all the work I have to do lol >.<

Seems rather daunting at the moment :shok:










Slayer I just completed.



























let me know what ya think any encouragement would help too lol, as it takes me from anywhere about 2-6 hours to paint a single model at that 'quality'.


----------



## umlaut31 (Aug 8, 2009)

Really like the model dreadfate! The hair is just right, and the skin is great - although I think the best thing about it is the trousers... just the right green for trousers :biggrin:

Anyways, don't be daunted! You've got a lot of work ahead of you, but take your time - just think what it'll be like when you finish! Painting whole armies is always a bit of a challenge, but I'm sure it'll turn out great if that Slayer is anything to go by!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice slayer mate.

Now paint up some more to show us


----------



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

*More pics*

Just got a runelord/smith done up an another slayer ;D














































my hand is cramped up, so maybe more tomorrow.


----------



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

*slayers*

I decided that I have my color scheme for the slayers down and am going to try to paint the rest of the unit excluding the banner bearer, in an assembly line style. I'll post pics as I go and explanations if applicable. 

Undercoat obviously. ;D (dont know why I used black for the slayers..not alot of metal but I prefer using black.)










Then I put two thinned coats of Macharius Solar Orange for the beards, dont know why I do the beards first, probably because they cover most of the slayer bodies and is the largest area of concentrated color.










That's where I am at so far. I'll post more later.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Keep going! I love them stunties, and your slayers look really good, want to see a whole unit!


----------



## dreadfate (Aug 13, 2008)

*Updates and PICS!*

5 finished slayers









So I got sick of doing orange..and decided to get sick of silver painting a grudge thrower.









Then I had a go at the reaper mini which I had alot of fun painting !


























It's really slow going for me I still have 11 more slayers to paint I'm not 100% satisfied with my paintjobs but its the best I can do, even after putting in more than a few hours on each mini, maybe I should go take a class or something


----------

